
A DIY UV-C Sterilizing Box to Kill Coronavirus - handedness
https://reddit.com/r/CoronavirusUS/comments/fnmet4/i_built_a_diy_uv_sterilizing_box_to_kill/
======
q_queue
I'm worried about how many people are going to give themselves cataracts or
skin burns experimenting with UV-C light sources, which are easily available
on Amazon.

------
sharemywin
now put it on some wheels,add a camera and you got a cool delivery robot.

